# machintosh ancienne generation



## sebx (19 Février 2004)

Bonjour,
je suis désolé pour mon ortographe déplorable. Je suis débutant dans le monde du mac et j'ai récupéré un ancien mac.
Le soucis que je rencontre c que l'ancien propriétaire a entiérement formater le disque dur et que je ne c pas quelle version de mac os fonctionne dessus. Ne l'ayant pas sous les yeux, je ne suis plus sur du modéle éxact je vais vous le définir :
la tour se positionne sous l'écran, elle ne fait que quelque centimétre d'épaisseur. il et dépourvut de lecteur cd seul un lecteur de disquette et présent. l'écran et monochrome (mais apparament même modéle éxiste avec écran couleur) Le disque dur fait dans les 2OO Mo. de couleur l'ensemble et blanc. L'intérupteur et positionné a l'arriére de la tour.
Je suis conscient que je vous apporte peut de renseignement mais je cherche quelle version de mac os etait instalé dessus et ou me la procuré.
Salutations


----------



## vincmyl (19 Février 2004)

Ca serait un Mac LC d'apres ta description


----------



## Grug (19 Février 2004)

sebx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je suis désolé pour mon ortographe déplorable.



ortHographe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> la tour se positionne sous l'écran, elle ne fait que quelque centimétre d'épaisseur.



du coup c'est un desktop et non une tour.

c'est soit un macintosh II (+quelquechose), 
systeme 6 à 7.5.x (conseillé 7.1)
soit un performa.
(en gros systeme 7.1 à 7.5.5)

cherche plus precisement le modele par exemple là :
http://pointmac.free.fr 
(c'est le premier lien que j'ai trouvé)

et va faire un tour sur le forum jurassic mac.

sinon bienvenu


----------



## Grug (19 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait un Mac LC d'apres ta description








 oui effectivement peut etre LC


----------



## vincmyl (19 Février 2004)

Si c'est un LC alors maximum système 7.5..;


----------



## mad'doc (19 Février 2004)

Pour info, un LC ressemble à ça


----------



## vincmyl (20 Février 2004)

Ouai on appellait ca la BOITE A PIZZA


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est un LC alors maximum système 7.5..;


avec un disque de 200 Mo, ce serait plutôt un LC475 ou un LCIII. Le LC475 avait un processeur 68LC040 (plutôt qu'un 68030) et donc doit accepter jusqu'au système 8.1 tandis que le LCIII est bloqué sur le 7.5.5 (ou le 7.6, ça je ne sais plus)


----------



## Langellier (20 Février 2004)

> quelle version de mac os etait instalé dessus et ou me la procurer



Ici :
systeme 7


----------

